# Chain-link fence -- Walthers or BLMA?



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

BACKGROUND: I'm working on a highly detailed salvage yard, bordered by chain-link and stockade fencing.

_Has anyone used the Walthers #3125 or BLMA #4210 chain link fence?_

From the descriptions, I gather the BLMA is photo etched, and more to scale... but I'm not positive.

The BLMA is approximately $16 for 15-inches, or about a dollar per inch.
The Walthers is approx. $16 for 80 inches, or about 20¢ per inch.

It may sound like a no-brainer, but if it doesn't look right, I don't want it.
I know I'm sounding snooty, but it's an all-out project... detail matters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> The BLMA is approximately $16 for 15-inches, or about a dollar per inch.
> The Walthers is approx. $16 for 80 inches, or about 20¢ per inch.
> 
> It may sound like a no-brainer, but if it doesn't look right, I don't want it.
> ...


At 80 cents difference per inch, the Walthers looks real nice! 

But to try to answer your question - Googling images of both - it appears to be two different perspectives. The Walthers is slightly out if scale, but you can readily see it as chain link fencing. And the look - to me - is excellent. 
BLMA is truer to scale, but not as immediately apparent as chain link fencing unless you are close to it. In other words, you need to get down and get close-up to it to appreciate it. 
So it all depends on your desired point of view. Will it be viewed more at a distance or up close?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JNXT 7707 said:


> At 80 cents difference per inch, the Walthers looks real nice!
> 
> So it all depends on your desired point of view. Will it be viewed more at a distance or up close?


Very good point.
Viewing would be more or less from between the two extremes. But if the Walthers isn't bad from medium distance, it might work out okay. Especially if the BLMA isn't appreciated from that distance.

Thanks.


----------



## OceanRailroader (Jul 26, 2016)

You could use fine screen mesh from home depot and some tiny steal tubes for the fence.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Fine cloth mesh can also be used for chain link fence. The posts are usually only about 1.5"-2". Divide those numbers by your scale ratio to figure the correct post size in inches. The posts can be made out of plastic, brass or even aluminum tubes - which ever is cheaper.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

On my old layout I had used bridal veil mesh from a fabric store ... one advantage is that on close view it is actually woven the same as real chain link fence


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

lajrmdlr said:


> Fine cloth mesh can also be used for chain link fence. The posts are usually only about 1.5"-2". Divide those numbers by your scale ratio to figure the correct post size in inches. The posts can be made out of plastic, brass or even aluminum tubes - which ever is cheaper.


I like hardened music wire myself. Even at near prototypical thicknesses, it's still rigid enough to support your mesh.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Many, many years ago I used cheesecloth for the mesh and small music wire for posts/rails. Just soldered the music wire together, glued the cheesecloth to the wires. Sprayed painted it silver, looked just like a fence.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I appreciate the input, everyone. Thankyou.

I think I'll go with the Walthers. I just had a look at some of it on another layout, and I was very impressed. I'll be adding shrubs and tall weeds on both sides in many random locations, so it'll take some time and patience (trying to duplicate sumac is a challenge!).

I've got several scratch building/bashing projects in the fire at this time, so I need to put this one to rest as soon as possible.

Major mods to Walthers kit #4020 is requiring more effort than I planned (replacing left-hand doorway & steps with a 'concrete' tractor-trailer loading dock -- eeesh!).

[EDIT]:
P.S. --
The West & South sides of the salvage yard fencing was topped with barbed wire. As much as I'd love to duplicate that, I don't think I have the wherewithal to do it.

Has anyone done that?


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey LS, how about some pics of what your doing??? Sounds interesting.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> The West & South sides of the salvage yard fencing was topped with barbed wire. As much as I'd love to duplicate that, I don't think I have the wherewithal to do it.
> 
> Has anyone done that?


I've not done it the way you are asking. The fencing kit I did my chain link sections with (can't recall the manufacturer right now) did their 'barbed wire' top with fishing line painted silver.

So it's the suggestion of barbed wire, rather than trying to duplicate it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> Hey LS, how about some pics of what your doing??? Sounds interesting.


LOL, I would love to! But the extent of my photographic equipment is limited to a cellphone that produces pictures of horrible quality, as many here know from my photos of hoppers I weathered a few months ago.

Photos of detail that miniscule would be lost in poorly focused close-ups.
But I'm saving for a digital camera, (Sony?) and hopefully it'll provide excellent results.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JNXT 7707 said:


> (can't recall the manufacturer right now) did their 'barbed wire' top with fishing line painted silver.
> 
> So it's the suggestion of barbed wire, rather than trying to duplicate it.


Now that makes good sense.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

I use window screen. Someone gave me a roll long ago so I don't know where it came from. It's black, I paint it lightly for new or old [rusted] effect. I believe its plactic or stranded fiberglass. Cost was "0"
Not perfect scale but looks good IMHO


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Alkem*

Found one that _includes the barbed wire_...
*Alkem* --
Photo etched.
About 28 inches for $20, or about 80¢ per foot.

http://alkemscalemodels.biz/chain-link-fence/


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

Alloy forms offers a chain link fence it that includes 2 8' gates, barbed wire, approx 200 scale feet. Al the post are brass castings. I'm not sure if the kits are still available new, but there are plenty on the secondary market, and can be had on eBay for under $20 shipped if you shop carefully.


----------

